# PASSENGERS debuts on Digital March 7 and 4K Ultra HD/Blu-ray 3D/Blu-ray Combo Pack, Blu-ray & DVD March 14



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> *PASSENGERS*
> 
> Starring Academy Award® Winner Jennifer Lawrence & Chris Pratt
> Directed by Academy Award Nominee Morten Tyldum
> ...


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I really enjoyed Passengers.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------

